# Ariens 910995 Jaw broke



## jmichael (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a 20-30 year old snow blower (Ariens 910995) that the Jaw Clutch and Drive Sheave both broke. The Jaw Clutch (on the auger) snapped in have and will need to be replaced. The Drive Sheave also seems to have "deattached" from the drive transmission. It is "lose" and wobbles. Does anyone know how to remove the Jaw Clutch? Also, does anyone know what I need to do to re-attached the Drive Sheave?

Thanks in advance.


----------

